# The *OFFICIAL* what are you drinking today thread?



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Until Stogie gets Brewlive.com started, I wanted to start an Official what are you drinking today thread?
So post what kind of alcholic beverage you are drinking at the moment. It doesnt have to be with a cigar but if it is, even better. Post the pairing and let us know how it is. I am just curious of people are drinking around here and maybe it will get people to try something new they might like!


----------



## bobaganoosh

I'm hoping the bottle of Ardberg Ten that I ordered has come in... if so, wow happy day. Anyone ever try this particular Scotch before?


----------



## ozzyfan

right now im drinking a 40 of olde english "800"


----------



## rmrdaddy

well, yesterday...

Old Horizontal and La Chouffe

Today...

Wild Turkey Rare Breed


----------



## JohnR

rmrdaddy said:


> well, yesterday...
> 
> Old Horizontal and La Chouffe
> 
> Today...
> 
> Wild Turkey Rare Breed


I may have asked you about this before, Rob, but how does the Rare Breed compare to the Wild Turkey 101? The 101 was a bit of a disappointment for me.


----------



## g8trbone

Killian's Irish Red


----------



## m69c44

zaya rum ..... neat


----------



## Scoop

Last night it was Canadian Club on the rocks.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Boulevard Nutcracker Ale. Very good winter seasonal beer!


----------



## Ceedee

Sam Adams (Stock Ale) followed-up with a Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA! Yum!~

CD


----------



## JohnR

A ruby Port. My second ever. Like sipping candy.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

a glass of Merlot that has aged for 7 years


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Jack Daniel's Single Barrel!!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

I need to get me more JD Single Barrel!! But for now its more beer...Bridgeport Black Strap Stout


----------



## silentjon

Macallan Cask Strength. Do not drink some on an empty stomach - 117 proof.


----------



## Scoop

Last night was a bottle of Asti and an Ashton VSG. :dribble:


----------



## GatorMike

Natty Light...I'm a poor college kid.


----------



## Ceedee

Working on another Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA. Just too damn yummy. :dribble:

CD


----------



## chubzerous

silentjon said:


> Macallan Cask Strength. Do not drink some on an empty stomach - 117 proof.


That stuff is flammable! Don't nub your cigar:arghhhh:


----------



## JohnR

I am trying a new whiskey tonight. This is the George Dickel Tennessee Whisky ("whisky" is the Scottish spelling). Tennessee Whiskey is basically the same as bourbon, except that it is filtered through sugar maple charcoal before it is aged in casks. I am just a working schmoe, so it tastes like bourbon to me!

The whiskey has a colorful history, but is currently owned by a huge international corporation, Diageo Brands, which also owns a whole slew of brands, such as Guinness, Captain Morgan, Tanqueray, etc. etc. etc.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Diageo_brands


----------



## ER Doc

Drinking a glass of the Rittenhouse Rye Whisky (100 proof). Very good stuff!

This was awarded the "North American Whiskey of the Year" at the 2006 San Francisco World Spirits Competition. It was also named "Whiskey of the Year" for 2005 by Wine & Spirits Magazine, and last summer Esquire called it "one of the best American Whiskeys at any price."


----------



## mhlatke

Boddington's Pub Ale - a staple in my house! So creamy.


----------



## Bob Bullard

Laphroaic 15 year single malt


----------



## happy1

bobbyb said:


> Laphroaic 15 year single malt


Damn good scotch,I'm having Glenlivet on the rocks


----------



## silentjon

Balvenie 15 year single malt for me tonight.


----------



## ER Doc

Forty Creek Premium Barrel Select Canadian Whiskey. Very Good!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

water right now, I have a hockey game to play


Beer after!!


----------



## zion698

E&j V.s.o.p.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Last night I had some Warstiener Dunkel


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

A little Crown and Coke for lunch.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl

Long Island wine called Sweet Scarlet, from Pindar vineyards. Love this stuff!
http://pindar.net/cgi-bin/wines.pl?action=view&id=9


----------



## mhlatke

Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale - first one of the season!


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Had my first Hacker-Pschorr Weisse. Great tasting beer. I'll def. be getting this next time I see it on the menu!


----------



## tobacmon

JohnRider said:


> I am trying a new whiskey tonight. This is the George Dickel Tennessee Whisky ("whisky" is the Scottish spelling). Tennessee Whiskey is basically the same as bourbon, except that it is filtered through sugar maple charcoal before it is aged in casks. I am just a working schmoe, so it tastes like bourbon to me!
> 
> The whiskey has a colorful history, but is currently owned by a huge international corporation, Diageo Brands, which also owns a whole slew of brands, such as Guinness, Captain Morgan, Tanqueray, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Diageo_brands


Haven't had Ole George in awhile--Very nice though--I like it!!:dribble:


----------



## Doogie

just woke up with the hangover. drinking jack and cokes all night


----------



## ozzyfan

faygo cola...I know its not booze, but that is what im drinking right now.


----------



## Bullybreed

had a nice glass of milk this morning


----------



## Doogie

still drinking coffee


----------



## amizzy

Last night some guys were out with our realtors for a nice dinner and drinks. Since they were paying I took advantage of the offer. I first had a glass of Booker's bourbon, neat. After that I got a snifter of Courvoisier XO. Both were excellent. The cognac was really amazing, I enjoyed it seeing as I am too poor to have it again!


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl

Winter's Bourbon Cask Ale. All I can say is Hell Yeah. You need to try it.


----------



## zion698

Flor De Cana - 4 year aged rum. One the best for the price


----------



## cigar_joel

I had some Laprhroaig 15 year last night....very tasty.


----------



## brianhewitt

I love this thread! 

Last night I was all over the place, both in terms of beverage and location. The highlights:

Macallan 12 year
Taylor Fladgate 20 year
Peroni 
New Castle

And this morning/afternoon a peanut butter latte.


----------



## brianhewitt

FoZzMaN said:


> Winter's Bourbon Cask Ale. All I can say is Hell Yeah. You need to try it.


I think I've had that one. It has a snowman with shades on the bottle, right? Pretty good beer.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Knob Creek with a RP Decade!


----------



## bobaganoosh

My wife got me an "early american" beer kit thingy... Has a nice book of early american ales, bocks, and lagers... and it came with like 24 beers I have never heard of. I will be working on those and I've got a metric shit-load of anejo's that will be meeting their demise this week.


----------



## JohnR

I had to slum it a bit this week since I was limited to what was in the hotel gift shop. I have almost completely obliterated a 750ml bottle of Early Times Kentucky Whisky in the four nights I've been here. I'm sure I paid 2x the price for this relatively cheap whisky, but I must say, it is not that bad. What it lacks in complexity, it makes up for in drinkablility. That 3 years of aging in "reused cooperage" must be the trick...ha ha ha.


----------



## Doogie

GOING TO BREAK OUT THE GENTELMAN JACK :biggrin: AND WATCH MY NEW DIRECT T.V WITH HIGH DEF


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

This afternoon I am currently enjoying a _Left Hand Imperial Stout_. Tonight I will be watching the Pats/Giants game and the UFC pay per view so who knows what else the day will bring.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl

Had a couple of Winter's Bourbon Cask Ales, now enjoying a Saranac Season's Best Nut Brown Lager. Also recommended, for those paying attention.


----------



## slkr4life

Sweet Tea from Piggly Wiggly. Haven't had the stomach for booze since wicked flu awhile back.


----------



## brianhewitt

Last night it was Killian's Irish Red, Breckenridge's Vanilla Porter, and Bridgeport's Haymaker Extra Pale Ale. All very enjoyable, and seemed to go pretty well with the giant 5 Vegas A I was smoking.


----------



## silentjon

FoZzMaN said:


> Had a couple of Winter's Bourbon Cask Ales, now enjoying a Saranac Season's Best Nut Brown Lager. Also recommended, for those paying attention.


I have a couple of the Nut Brown Lager at home - very good.


----------



## mrgatorman

Ready for some real class...Michelob Light, Mojitos, Sailor Jerry and Sprite, Margaritas, and of course Mind Eraser Shots...


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl

mrgatorman said:


> Ready for some real class...Michelob Light, Mojitos, Sailor Jerry and Sprite, Margaritas, and of course Mind Eraser Shots...


Dude, you're looking to piss off the doorman!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Great Divide Oak Aged Yeti Imperial Stout with an Illusione 88. 
Both are pure Heaven. Everyone must try.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl

Abita Golden Lager. Real good stuff.


----------



## Doogie

dalmore cigar malt


----------



## brianhewitt

Yesterday I had a St. Rogue Red Ale, and enjoyed it immensely. I'm hit and miss with Rogue ales, but this was a solid hit with me. I just wish it was easier to find over on this coast. (I'm not even sure if they make this brew in six packs, I've only seen it in very large bottles.)


----------



## JohnR

I pulled out an old favorite - the Christian Brothers VSOP brandy. After months of bourbon, the brandy has quite a sweet flavor to it! But ya know, brandy just strikes me as just sweet - it lacks the rich hearty flavor that bourbon has. I've already set the Bulleit Bourbon bottle over here by the big Barcalounger to chase it with.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

John, if you can find it you should try the _White _Christian Brothers VSOP brandy, its distilled from grapes and has a good disticnt flavor


----------



## JohnR

BeerAdvocate said:


> John, if you can find it you should try the _White _Christian Brothers VSOP brandy, its distilled from grapes and has a good disticnt flavor


Really? I have never heard of white brandy - I will keep an eye out for that.


----------



## JohnR

Bakers Bourbon. Nice. If I were rich, I would drink this everyday.


----------



## threecrazychefs

Sam Adams Boston Ale.


----------



## Barndog

michelobe amber bock


----------



## jitzy

Brooklyn Brewery Chocolate Stout


----------



## LkyLindy

Just watched "the invasion" with a tat reserve and johnny walker Blue--Only the best boys


----------



## sofaman

After dinner tonight I am pairing up a Oliva Series V Double Robusto with Woodford Reserve, Pure Heven!!!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Sierra Nevada ESB - taste almost like the regular Sierra Nevada but with less hops taste


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Sam Adams Double Bock. This would go awsome with a full bodied smoke such as a Camacho Triple Maduro. Great beer, I highly recommend it.


----------



## poriggity-cl

Today will be a few beers.. not sure what yet, and I am going to my local shop to herf with a few buddies.
Scott


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Magic Hat #9's tonight..


----------



## ylo2na

My first ever Cu-Avana churchill...very mild and mellow along with an expensive A&W Diet Root beer from the Spanish mercado, Guillermo Marta! My first pairing of these two! Not bad...not bad at all!
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## cubapete

will be pulling out the 1958 armanic this weekend


----------



## JohnR

I poured a "generous" amount of Jim Beam Black. This tastes just like watered down Knob Creek.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

tonight, one of my favorites:

Smithwicks.


yummy:dribble:


----------



## poriggity-cl

Smithwicks is GOOOOD. I'll just be having some keystone lights.
Scott


----------



## Toasted Coastie

poriggity said:


> Smithwicks is GOOOOD. I'll just be having some keystone lights.
> Scott


I smacked a couple of those down last night (have today off). After those, had a couple of black and tans w/Smithwicks, then a couple using Sea Dog Blueberry wheat (called a Black and Blue here).

Was a good night.


----------



## brianhewitt

You know what I'd like to see more often? Sam Adam's Honey Porter. I've only been able to find those in a seasonal mixed six pack around here. Good stuff. But then, I've always been a fan of porters. I think they're under appreciated, and virtually unrepresented in the micro brew market.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

brianhewitt said:


> You know what I'd like to see more often? Sam Adam's Honey Porter. I've only been able to find those in a seasonal mixed six pack around here. Good stuff. But then, I've always been a fan of porters. I think they're under appreciated, and virtually unrepresented in the micro brew market.


Yeah, that is some good stuff......


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Tonight:

3 Olives Grape Vodka and Sprite Zero

:leph:


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl

Red Stripe. Hooray BEER!


----------



## Sea Jay

Becks in the bottle.


----------



## Ceedee

Had a Sam Adams Irish Red ale with dinner and finished off the evening with a dram or two of Johnnie Walker Gold Label Scotch - smooth and silky! 

CD


----------



## Ceedee

Damn... I must be the CigarLive Lush™. No one else posted here since yesterday? Sheesh...

Well, I'm having a nice snifter of Osborne Tawny Porto. Not a superb port IMHO, but a nice lite raisiny flavor.

CD


----------



## JohnR

Ceedee said:


> Damn... I must be the CigarLive Lush™. No one else posted here since yesterday? Sheesh...
> 
> Well, I'm having a nice snifter of Osborne Tawny Porto. Not a superb port IMHO, but a nice lite raisiny flavor.
> 
> CD


Yeah, you might want to add CigarLive Lush™ to your signature! ha ha

I've had the Osborne Tawny and the Osborne Ruby, and I tend to favor the Ruby. Like drinkin' candy.


----------



## zion698

Some Hennessy Cognac VS :biggrin:


----------



## JohnR

Knob Creek, my favorite bourbon. Price went up at SAMS CLUB to $25 /bottle...I'm bummed. Maybe I should just get a case now.


----------



## chinomalo

Guinness Extra Stout!!


----------



## zion698

Hennessy, Romeo y Julieta habanos and Donnie Brasco ... Forget about it.:biggrin:


----------



## chinomalo

Just bought a bottle of JD single barrel.. Little water and it was good to go.. Tried it neat and felt the heat!


----------



## chinomalo

I got some Isle of Jura 16 and some Hennessey Gran Cru (this one as a gift)...

Man, I scored!!

The Jura is very, very, very good.. Liquid honey in a bottle..


----------



## zion698

A splash of Grand Marnier :dribble:


----------



## silentjon

zion698 said:


> A splash of Grand Marnier :dribble:


I broke out my bottle tonight too.


----------



## zion698

silentjon said:


> I broke out bottle tonight too.


It's some good stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Today the ruling class at my house requested (ordered) some beers (god I love that woman), so tonight it is Bar Harbor Blueberry Ale. Yummmmmy

:dribble:


----------



## chinomalo

Oops, I did it again.. Jura..


----------



## silentjon

zion698 said:


> It's some good stuff. :biggrin:


Yes it is. A nice change from scotch and bourbon.


----------



## poriggity-cl

Been drinking coffee today. I will have to go to the store and buy some more beer today.
Scott


----------



## chinomalo

Cabernet S.. Good with dinner, but put me to sleep. No stogie last night.


----------



## sofaman

Right now I am enjoying some Leaf&Ale Cuban Roast with some Jameson's


----------



## jam

Some new red wine now


----------



## Toasted Coastie

wingwalker pale ale


----------



## chinomalo

Cab S for dinner.. Hennessey VSOP for a cooldown.


----------



## chinomalo

Had some cold Yebisu beer, so drank one prior to dinner.. Not bad and still brewed in Japan..


----------



## CHRIS7891011

nice most of em are in canada right?


----------



## zion698

Courvoisier VS


----------



## chinomalo

CHRIS7891011 said:


> nice most of em are in canada right?


Yup, nothing against Canada but, the stuff taste like Molson not the original.. I like it, but wished it was the original..


----------



## chinomalo

Last night, Remy Martin 1738 with a LGC Reserva Selectos.. Great night!


----------



## ozzyfan

whiskey and coke


----------



## chinomalo

ALOT of Hennessey VSOP.. Good night..


----------



## aljrka

Right now I'm drinking chocolate milk with my 3 year old daughter! What do you expect at 8:48 a.m.?!?!?


----------



## Doogie

:lephalmore cigar malt. when i finish the bottle i'm going to johnnie black:leph::leph::leph::leph:


----------



## chinomalo

aljrka said:


> Right now I'm drinking chocolate milk with my 3 year old daughter! What do you expect at 8:48 a.m.?!?!?


Drink of champions!!

I drink it too, but the lactose kills me.. Well, no.. It kills everyone else..:sorry:


----------



## chinomalo

doogie466 said:


> :lephalmore cigar malt. when i finish the bottle i'm going to johnnie black:leph::leph::leph::leph:


How was that Dalmore.. It got mixed reviews from my buddies..

Johnnie black is always good to have around..


----------



## Doogie

chinomalo said:


> How was that Dalmore.. It got mixed reviews from my buddies..
> 
> Johnnie black is always good to have around..


I find it to be a cross between scotch and whisky. sorry the only way to discribe it.


----------



## chinomalo

doogie466 said:


> I find it to be a cross between scotch and whisky. sorry the only way to discribe it.


No problem.. I guess I have to try it myself.. :dribble:


----------



## chinomalo

Cab S. with prime rib dinner..

JD single barrel chaser...


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Schlafly Scotch Ale. Pretty tasty but not as good as their Irish Stout


----------



## chinomalo

2 maybe 3 fingers of Jura 16!


----------



## zion698

Had some Stone's Green Ginger Wine that my father in law brought back from Jamaica.


----------



## chinomalo

I'm about to kill my bottle of Jura 16..

With that and a TAT Angeles.. Weather in the low 70's, cool breeze, and I'm good!!


----------



## threecrazychefs

I am going to have a bullet bourbon


----------



## JohnR

threecrazychefs said:


> I am going to have a bullet bourbon


A bourbon day is a good day! I am hitting the Eagle Rare with you, brother.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Fullers London Porter - Very yummy. This beer would go perfect with a Maduro.
Pick this one up if you can find it!


----------



## jam

After a big meal and a gallon of home made wine between all my guests now i am smoking a big fat sancho panza and loving it


----------



## chinomalo

jam said:


> After a big meal and a gallon of home made wine between all my guests now i am smoking a big fat sancho panza and loving it


Whew, I almost thought you downed that gallon by yourself..

Have a good one, jam!:biggrin:

Going to dinner soon, then I hope to get another TAT Angeles and some Hennessey VSOP before mimi time..:biggrin:


----------



## JohnR

I am trying a new-to-me bourbon called Old Forester. It is about $13 a bottle. Not too bad tasting...a little rough around the edges to be a sipping bourbon. Next up is another new-to-me spirit, it is called Russell's Reserve Rye. It is about $25.


----------



## alnpd-cl

After a great Easter Dinner with the family, I sat back with a nice dollop of Woodford Reserve Bourbon & a Padilla Edicion Limitada 2006! Life is truly great!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

Macallan 12. I'm new to Scotch, and this is nice and smooth.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Made some blended Mojitos for my girlfriend's family at the Easter dinner tonight. I think I've turned into the bar tender at their parties. :lol:


----------



## chinomalo

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Macallan 12. I'm new to Scotch, and this is nice and smooth.


That is a great starter Scotch.. A touch of water or a nice cube will make it taste even better..


----------



## dravensghost

i am celebrationg easter with some asti champagne
then maybe a LFD


----------



## chinomalo

JohnRider said:


> I am trying a new-to-me bourbon called Old Forester. It is about $13 a bottle. Not too bad tasting...a little rough around the edges to be a sipping bourbon. Next up is another new-to-me spirit, it is called Russell's Reserve Rye. It is about $25.


Hey JR,

Have you tried the Birthday version from Forester? I heard it was very good, just never got to it yet..

Tell us how that Russell's turns out.. I am starting to like bourbon more and more.:biggrin:


----------



## jitzy

Made myself a nice mojito to go with my CAO vision


----------



## chinomalo

Drank a lot of Eagle Rare 10 yr old tonight.. Lucky I can still ty pe...

LOL..

That and a Illusione 888

and a Tat Angel es.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## zion698

Plantation Mint tea with a RP Sungrown. Great combo.


----------



## zion698

I've been on a Mojito kick all weekend. Made with some fresh mint from a friend's garden and Bacardi Superior.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

North Coast Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout! Yummy


----------



## sofaman

zion698 said:


> I've been on a Mojito kick all weekend. Made with some fresh mint from a friend's garden and Bacardi Superior.


How do you make them???


----------



## Doogie

jack and coke, plus a little basketball


----------



## Jimmy Ray

Today I had a shot of Dalmore Cigar Malt scotch and a Sam Adams Ale, along with a NUB Habano. It was great.


----------



## zion698

sofaman said:


> How do you make them???


Hey Scott this (www.bacardimojito.com) will put you on the path young Jedi .... Have fun with it.


----------



## chinomalo

Back with my Lagavulin 16.. IMHO, the best Islay Scotch out there..


----------



## aljrka

Right now I'm sitting at my desk sippin' on some Chivas Regal signing payroll checks!


----------



## zion698

aljrka said:


> Right now I'm sitting at my desk sippin' on some Chivas Regal signing payroll checks!


good stuff.


----------



## aljrka

Heck yeah great stuff! It's the 25 YO stuff, straight up, no rocks.


----------



## Starsky

I'm presently drinking Dragon's Milk Ale. It's black as night and boy am I buzzing right now!


----------



## zion698

aljrka said:


> Heck yeah great stuff! It's the 25 YO stuff, straight up, no rocks.


That's how it's done brother!! :redface: Save the ice for lemonade.


----------



## JohnR

I am revisiting some old favorites with some Makers Mark. Man! That stuff just evaporates out of my glass!


----------



## SSGSTOGIE

I drank some ol rot gut Black Velvet. yummy


----------



## zion698

Had some Courvoisier with my RP Sungrown.


----------



## chinomalo

Drank some Cab. S for dinner.. Pretty mellow night..


----------



## aljrka

Right now I'm stressing the f__k out over everyday business issues. I've got a couple thangs I'm sippin on. I've got one glass Crown Royal Cask 16 with coke and one straight up no rocks. Great stuff!


----------



## chinomalo

aljrka said:


> Right now I'm stressing the f__k out over everyday business issues. I've got a couple thangs I'm sippin on. I've got one glass Crown Royal Cask 16 with coke and one straight up no rocks. Great stuff!


Straight up.. Forget the coke..

Right now, Mac 12 yr. neat..

Chilling with Sade.. Just wish I had the balls (and the time to go outside and smoke)..

Hope all y'all are doing great!:mrcool:


----------



## aljrka

chinomalo said:


> Straight up.. Forget the coke..
> 
> Right now, Mac 12 yr. neat..
> 
> Chilling with Sade.. Just wish I had the balls (and the time to go outside and smoke)..
> 
> Hope all y'all are doing great!:mrcool:


Why what's the problem with going outside Chinomalo man? Do you live in a dangerous part of LA? Anyhow that's why I had two glasses, one with coke and one without.


----------



## Andy

Jd#7 & Coke cola


----------



## threecrazychefs

Today I had some Peroni with homemade pizza, I smoked a IT corojo and a RP Sun Grown.


----------



## chinomalo

aljrka said:


> Why what's the problem with going outside Chinomalo man? Do you live in a dangerous part of LA? Anyhow that's why I had two glasses, one with coke and one without.


Nah, just too cold for me (low 60's, haha!!) I don't got much insulation on me and age is taking over..

I work in Los Angeles (in some pretty hairy areas) and most people think I'm smoking a blunt!! Bald head + sagging = Chinomalo...

Usually I don't get unwanted customers.. :mrcool:

I retreat elsewhere like the beach areas if I'm drinking.. Gotta stay away from the "hoodrats".

Good to hear that you had one without..

Things mellow out since then?


----------



## laplhroaig

HEY chinomalo I think Ron Burgundy said it best "I love SCOTCH. Scotchy, scotch, scotch. Here it goes down, down into my belly...."


----------



## chinomalo

laplhroaig said:


> HEY chinomalo I think Ron Burgundy said it best "I love SCOTCH. Scotchy, scotch, scotch. Here it goes down, down into my belly...."


Yes he did indeed.. I got my boy to spring a little Lagavulin 16 (since I am out), and it was great!!

I killed my bottle of Eagle Rare 10 year and called it a night..

Had an Illusione F9 and Fuente Hemi Signature.. Awesome night..


----------



## ylo2na

every time I smoke a favorite stick and drink this drink (a dirty mother/white Russian), I get that Faustian experience of that incredible woman who introduced me to the drink and so many, many things.....let your imagination(s) run wild! 
Best,
ylo2na


----------



## JonDot

7&7 for me today.


----------



## chinomalo

Red, red wine.. Stay close to me.. (oh, that was last night)..

Its not 5 o clock here yet.. 

When I do start, its gonna be some JD single barrel..


----------



## aracos-cl

Bowmore 17yo after darts tonight...


----------



## CHRIS7891011

got some Hennessy Privilege for the next time I go to the B&M... probably Friday.

*hums a Snoop Dogg song*


----------



## chinomalo

CHRIS7891011 said:


> got some Hennessy Privilege for the next time I go to the B&M... probably Friday.
> 
> *hums a Snoop Dogg song*


How do you like that? I am so stuck on XO, it ain't funny.


----------



## chinomalo

Again.. Sing it.. RED, RED WINE.. Stay close to me.. 

I wish I could make it outside with a DPG.. Need to sleep..


----------



## Doogie

I'll be diving into a bottle Chivas later


----------



## GreySmoke

Planning on Sailor Jerry's and Coke Zero with a squeeze of lime - IE A Skinny Cuba Libra


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Blue Moon Honeymoon tonight, and lots of them. Got to get loose for physical therapy in the morning....


----------



## Network13

Vodka and whatever I got in the fridge. Looks like lemonade right now.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Network13 said:


> Vodka and whatever I got in the fridge. Looks like lemonade right now.


Vodka and lemonade sounds like a heartburn express to me....

Enjoy!


----------



## Network13

Toasted Coastie said:


> Blue Moon Honeymoon tonight, and lots of them. Got to get loose for physical therapy in the morning....


I've seen some of those physical therapy girls, you better loosen WAAAAAY up:redface:


----------



## laplhroaig

Fresh out the tap GUINNESS
OH.... my GOODNESS


----------



## CHRIS7891011

I've never been a big Guinness guy. Give me a good hefe Weizen and I'll be happy.

Had some Hennessy Privilege yesterday with my cigars. Great pair.


----------



## chinomalo

Toasted Coastie said:


> Blue Moon Honeymoon tonight, and lots of them. Got to get loose for physical therapy in the morning....


Haha! Way to warm up!:sweat:


----------



## chinomalo

I did it all on Friday.. Cab S for dinner, Mac 12 for after dinner and into the smoke.. Ran out, and refilled with JD single barrel..

Then, passed out or got knocked out..

LOL..


----------



## Doogie

Tommy Bahama rum for me


----------



## mmack338

Guinness and Full Sail Amber Ale with a CAO Brazilian


----------



## brianhewitt

I was very happy to finally get my hands on a nice supply of Caffrey's Irish Ale. (Other fans out there of this fair-haired Guinness cousin know how difficult getting your hands on these can be.) Cracked open my first one on Friday... Mmm...


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Blue Moon Honey Moon again. However, we just bottled a fresh batch of Lemon Cello made with Everclear.....


----------



## brianhewitt

Toasted Coastie said:


> ...we just bottled a fresh batch of Lemon Cello made with Everclear...


You made your own? Awesome! Some people keep a bottle of Jager in the freezer, but I keep a bottle of limoncello on ice.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

brianhewitt said:


> You made your own? Awesome! Some people keep a bottle of Jager in the freezer, but I keep a bottle of limoncello on ice.


yup. drinking it tonight:

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18581


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am having some Havana Club 7yr with a Tat Cazadore I have to say they go well togather!!!


----------



## Devil Dog Inc.

sofaman said:


> Tonight I am having some Havana Club 7yr with a Tat Cazadore I have to say they go well togather!!!


Lucky guy,I'm all out of HC7:dribble:


----------



## Network13

Whatever was on sale vodka at Walgreen's and diet, caffeine free Dr pepper


----------



## CHRIS7891011

OK well I'm drinking... Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier Marzen (Don't ask me to pronounce it... I saw it on sale and it sounded good.

It's def. a smokey beer. I'm sort of enjoying it... we'll see how it finishes.

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/263/727/

BA says it bets:

"The Rauchbier style is an old German beer style, its origins go back to the 1500's and to the district of Franconia and the town of Bamberg. It's typically of dark colour and has similarities of the Oktoberfestbier. Green malts are literally dried over an open fire of beech wood, imparting a unique smokiness ("rauch" is German for smoke), the usage of which produces beers of an acquired taste. Imagine a smokiness so robust, so assertive, that it tastes of spiced, smoked meat."


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

Blue Moon Belgian Ale
and New Castle


----------



## laplhroaig

Johnny Walker BLACK - I'd rather have a single malt.


----------



## threecrazychefs

it is a cheap one tonight.....Michelob Ultra Amber..


----------



## Toasted Coastie

I found a place near me that has a good stock of Wychwood beers today on my way home from work. My boss clued me in on this place (she's such a hip chick that one), so I bought a couple bottles of Hobgoblin, a couple of Scarecrows, and a sixpack of Flying Dog Guard Dog ale. I shall drink until I fall asleep I think......


----------



## Paint

Graygoose&Pomegranate 7 up kind of a foo foo drink but very good..


----------



## Toasted Coastie

paint said:


> Graygoose&Pomegranate 7 up kind of a foo foo drink but very good..


No way man, that's the way to go! I'm a big fan of Diet Sprite and Grape Vodka myself.....


----------



## McFortner

Sprite and Paramount Virgin Island Rum right now....


----------



## Paint

Toasted Coastie said:


> No way man, that's the way to go! I'm a big fan of Diet Sprite and Grape Vodka myself.....


Wow that sounds good i love grape anything except cigars..LOL


----------



## Doogie

jack and coke:whoohoo:


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Now I'm on the Flying Dog Guarde Dog. :dribble:


----------



## chinomalo

Last night I had a treat from a friend who bought me a bottle from Japan..

Nikka Whisky 15 yr. Single Malt or "Miyagikyou"..

Neat: Very smooth with no smokiness at all. Very floral with some perfume smell through the nose..


Rocks: Big change on the palate. Much more richness. Caramel and tastes of figs.


----------



## big04deuce

Knob Creek and Coke...after work drink


----------



## Christopher The Great

Gonna have some Crown with a 5 Vegas Classic when I get home. Then Jager later.


----------



## Paint

Me thinking martini tonight? But i need vodka olives vermouth .ahhh everything for it.Run out of everything all at once.I have the shaker though.


----------



## Christopher The Great

Going fishing in a few hours with a case of Bud Light. Cheap, but for fishing its fine.


----------



## Christopher The Great

Having some friends over soon, gonna fire up the grill with a bottle of Crown and whatever other people bring.


----------



## threecrazychefs

Smoking a cuban Cohiba Siglo IV with two fingers of Glenmorangie.(sp).... I also have a cup of coffee close by which actually blend much better with the smoke. I think I will save the scotch for afterward....... or drink it now anyway.....


----------



## brightpaths

To celebrate Father's Day we're having some Banfi Rosa Regale. Now that's a tasty and fun libation to highlight the day.

Happy Father's Day, everyone,
Don


----------



## Christopher The Great

Having a few cranvodkas to finish a psychology paper.


----------



## chinomalo

Lagavulin 16!!


----------



## ER Doc

Fathers day was spent with a nice bottle of *Glenfiddich 15*.


----------



## chinomalo

been drinking the Lag 16.. I need to switch up a bit..


----------



## chinomalo

Tonight.. Tobin James 2004 Primitivo.. Berry, berry good..


----------



## chinomalo

Guinness!!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

I had some Surly bitter that I got in a Beer Trade from smokin Jef. Man, Surly makes some good beer.I wish I could get it all the time.


----------



## CigarMan Phil

vodka with cran {absolut}


----------



## RGianelli

Jefferson Reserve and water


----------



## chinomalo

Nikko 15 year Scotch with a dash of water..

Just chilling getting ready for manana..


----------



## SmoknTaz

My brother in law is coming over with Glenfiddich 18 yr, it'll be my first. Otherwise it's usually Remy Martin VSOP if I have any.


----------



## ctiicda

had a small glass of crown xr with my cigar earlier...i think it was a preview of heaven


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Damn I really want to try that Crown Royal XR, but my wife will kill me if I spend $150 on a bottle of liquor! I wish I could find a bar that sells it by the glass so I could atleast try it. I bet it pairs perfect with a cigar!


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Coffee. 20oz's of wake up juice for this kid right now.....


----------



## chinomalo

2005 Wild Horse Cabernet for Friday Night

2005 Meridian Cabernet for Saturday Night

2004 Rioja followup on Saturday Night..

Resting up today..


----------



## zion698

Sam Adams Irish Red.


----------



## aljrka

Good ole Bud light!!


----------



## chinomalo

Last end of the Nikko Whisky 15 yr and my beloved Lagavullin 16.. 

Heading to the liquor store today for a fillup..


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Whacking back some Sam Adams Summer right now....


----------



## big04deuce

I am going to have Shiner again tonight.


----------



## amateurke

I'm drinking a nip of "Sambuca" an Italian liqueur that I think beside "Giak" nobody knows!! Very sweet but very link!! 40% alcohol!!


----------



## chinomalo

amateurke said:


> I'm drinking a nip of "Sambuca" an Italian liqueur that I think beside "Giak" nobody knows!! Very sweet but very link!! 40% alcohol!!


Oh the chino knows.. I had a "showdown" with this one and lost (it)..

Me and most liqueurs don't mix (to well).

Went with JD in the party package.. It was pretty rough after my fine Lagavullin 16..


----------



## SmoknTaz

The last two nights I had Glenfiddich 18 on and off the rocks. A little better without but I will go back to Remy tonight.


----------



## zion698

Giving a Brooklyn Lager a try.


----------



## Christopher The Great

Captain and sprite for the night.


----------



## zion698

Black Dog Tanzania Peaberry coffee.


----------



## chinomalo

SmoknTaz said:


> The last two nights I had Glenfiddich 18 on and off the rocks. A little better without but I will go back to Remy tonight.


I like the 18.. Its good..

I thought I would be advantageous.. I picked up a bottle of Laphroaig 10 yr and a bottle of Flor De Cana 12..

Both were very very good.. The Laphroaig has a very peaty/smoky profile.. With a little water it is downright a solid performer..

The rum was great with a coupla cubes.. Brown sugar and vanilla.. Long finish too..

Money well spent..

Have fun all.. I'm in misery..


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Goose Island 312 - one of my favorite summer beers!


----------



## poriggity-cl

Tonight is the good old Miller Lite, after driving 35 miles to fix my wifes tire that had a screw in it... Then came home and rotated the tires on my truck, and now I need to get the dishes and laundry finished up lol...
Scott


----------



## DBCcigar

Water with a squirt of lemon juice. You asked....


----------



## Christopher The Great

Going classy tonight, Keystone.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Bacardi & Coke


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Pinnacle Grape Vodka and diet Sprite.


----------



## Paint

Toasted Coastie said:


> Pinnacle Grape Vodka and diet Sprite.


Nice choice!:biggrin:


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Fullers London Porter = Liquid Chocolate in a bottle! Mmmmm Beeer


----------



## Paint

Shiner Hefeweizen ,this is a great Texas beer love this beer goes well with or without a cigar!!!


----------



## chinomalo

Pyrat XO on the rocks..


----------



## marquelcg

bud light


----------



## Toasted Coastie

on the waggon til Sunday.....


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Boulevard Bobs 47 Oktoberfest. I love this time of year when the Oktoberfest brews come out. This one is one of the best. The Sam Adams Oktoberfest is my favorite though!


----------



## Ceedee

going with a few Yeungling lagers tonight. Cheap and easy


----------



## WarHorse

A glass of Blanton's Single Barrel Reserve on the rocks riding shot gun with a Pepin Cuban Classic.


----------



## JonDot

Diet Dr.Pepper,I'm on call this week


----------



## azpostal

Mothership Wit


----------



## zion698

Having some Red Diamond Cabernet Sauvignon ... it a good $12 bottle. Going to try it with a Coronado a little later.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

just picked up a six pack of Goya Ginger beer and a half barrel of Bud Light. You figure it out

:lol:


----------



## marquelcg

Vodka and Cranberry, while watchin Harry Potter and the redskins and panthers


----------



## silentjon

The other night I had an interesting beer - Wells Banana Bread Beer. It was was pretty good and tasted exactly like banana nut bread.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Last night was a friends batchelor party so I guess you should ask me what I DIDNT drink? Ooo im hurting today.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

So today was y mother-in-law's 70th birthday. It started at noon. I passed out at 4 (too much rum) woke up at 6 and stated drinking from the keg. Tomorrow is going to suck


----------



## Christopher The Great

Picked up a 12 of Newcastle, Yuengling, Blue Moon, and a 30 of classy Busch earlier today.


----------



## drscholl14

Just had another New Belgium 1554....one of my favorites.


----------



## zion698

Had some Hogue White Reisling tonight ... very nice.


----------



## Redbeard

DANG TRAVIS!! why didnt you tell me about this thread !!!!! you know im a beer head !! hahaha. im drinking some ROUGE chipolte ale. I dont really care for it much , unless its bitter cold, once the heat starts to kick in, its gets kinda bleeeeh!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Toasted Coastie said:


> So today was y mother-in-law's 70th birthday. It started at noon. I passed out at 4 (too much rum) woke up at 6 and stated drinking from the keg. *Tomorrow is going to suck*


Today sucks.


----------



## silentjon

I had a nice big bottle of Rogue Chocolate Stout.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Drank too much this weekend. On the wagon until next weekend.....


----------



## silentjon

Toasted Coastie said:


> Drank too much this weekend. On the wagon until next weekend.....


I've have done this plenty of times. I swore off alcohol if the room would just stop spinning.


----------



## Redbeard

hop rod rye.. favorite rite now


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Red, I havent forgot about our trade. Just give me some time to find something special for ya.


----------



## Redbeard

BeerAdvocate said:


> Red, I havent forgot about our trade. Just give me some time to find something special for ya.


yah, but you forgot to tell me about this thread @!!!! hahahh. i found it tho. well get the trade sometime...not in a hurry


----------



## zion698

Some Knob Creek ... hoping it will help knock out this cold.:redface:


----------



## Christopher The Great

Busch Light, I love college.


----------



## Redbeard

redbeard said:


> hop rod rye.. favorite rite now


Any body else tried this, Bear Republic - Hop Rod Rye. This is my #1 fav beer right now. Its a rye ale, on super hops!! its taste like ipa with rye malt  oh, well thats what it is duhhhh. :redface:


----------



## Ceedee

redbeard said:


> Any body else tried this, Bear Republic - Hop Rod Rye. This is my #1 fav beer right now. Its a rye ale, on super hops!! its taste like ipa with rye malt  oh, well thats what it is duhhhh. :redface:


I definitely need to see if I can find that down here in NC! I love me some Hoppy beer (bear)? 

CD


----------



## Redbeard

Ceedee said:


> I definitely need to see if I can find that down here in NC! I love me some Hoppy beer (bear)?
> 
> CD


yeah, its a must have brew. IPA is my favorite brew, and this rye malt is like a bonus!!


----------



## Ceedee

redbeard said:


> yeah, its a must have brew. IPA is my favorite brew, and this rye malt is like a bonus!!


Yeah man, that's for me! Ever tried Rye Squared by Terrapin? It's a seasonal high gravity brew and it kicks arse!! If you love hoppy rye malts, this is another you MUST try!

CD


----------



## Redbeard

Ceedee said:


> Yeah man, that's for me! Ever tried Rye Squared by Terrapin? It's a seasonal high gravity brew and it kicks arse!! If you love hoppy rye malts, this is another you MUST try!
> 
> CD


i will have to keep my eye out on that, The only other hopped out rye beer ive had is Cane and Ebel hopped up red rye!! a 4 packs like 12 bucks. Worth every single cent for every single drop  
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/689/30502


----------



## Ceedee

redbeard said:


> i will have to keep my eye out on that, The only other hopped out rye beer ive had is Cane and Ebel hopped up red rye!! a 4 packs like 12 bucks. Worth every single cent for every single drop
> http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/689/30502


Sweet! Another beer to get my greedy, hoppy hands on 

CD


----------



## Redbeard

i dont know about you, but for me its hard to drink a non-hoppy beer now. Its like i go back to beer pre-ipa lover. and i just dont enjoy them the same. I still love some stouts but other than that its got to be hopped out to the max for me these days. I wonder if this is a common hop lover issue ? :mrcool:


----------



## Ceedee

redbeard said:


> i dont know about you, but for me its hard to drink a non-hoppy beer now. Its like i go back to beer pre-ipa lover. and i just dont enjoy them the same. I still love some stouts but other than that its got to be hopped out to the max for me these days. I wonder if this is a common hop lover issue ? :mrcool:


Nope, not uncommon at all! You Sir, are what they call a "Hop Head"! Join the club brother! 

CD


----------



## Redbeard

Ceedee said:


> Nope, not uncommon at all! You Sir, are what they call a "Hop Head"! Join the club brother!
> 
> CD


i will join the club with great honor and pride !!! :biggrin: 
what are some of your fav brews btw ? and let me know if you cant find that hop rod rye. i will make sure some makes it down your way if not


----------



## Ceedee

redbeard said:


> i will join the club with great honor and pride !!! :biggrin:
> what are some of your fav brews btw ? and let me know if you cant find that hop rod rye. i will make sure some makes it down your way if not


Thanks for the offer, that would be cool!

Well, my faves are numerous. However, here are some:

Harpoon IPA and Harpoon Harpoon Old Rusty's Red Rye Ale, Terrapin Rye and Rye Squared, Sam Adams Utopias (many other Sams as well), Arrogant Bastard (Stone), Dogfish Head IPA's (60 min, 90 min and especially the 120 min IPA!), Bell's Two Hearted IPA and Bell's Hopslam IPA (yum!), Most all Rogue beers but especially the dry hopped St. Rogue ale... the list goes on and on... 

CD


----------



## Redbeard

Ceedee said:


> Thanks for the offer, that would be cool!
> 
> Well, my faves are numerous. However, here are some:
> 
> Harpoon IPA and Harpoon Harpoon Old Rusty's Red Rye Ale, Terrapin Rye and Rye Squared, Sam Adams Utopias (many other Sams as well), Arrogant Bastard (Stone), Dogfish Head IPA's (60 min, 90 min and especially the 120 min IPA!), Bell's Two Hearted IPA and Bell's Hopslam IPA (yum!), Most all Rogue beers but especially the dry hopped St. Rogue ale... the list goes on and on...
> 
> CD


thats a very nice list there, i agree on the 120minute and the 90, those are excellent brews 
my favs right now are the bear republic hop rod rye and racer 5 ipa, 2 hearted ale, avery ipa , stouds scarlet lady e.s.b. those are whats currently in my fridge at least  so for right now my favs ...


----------



## Ceedee

redbeard said:


> thats a very nice list there, i agree on the 120minute and the 90, those are excellent brews
> my favs right now are the bear republic hop rod rye and racer 5 ipa, 2 hearted ale, avery ipa , stouds scarlet lady e.s.b. those are whats currently in my fridge at least  so for right now my favs ...


Nice list there! Haven't tried Stouds Scarlet Lady... hmm. 

CD


----------



## Redbeard

the scarlet lady is pretty good, not as good as there double ipa. Its really not even that bitter, but i love it because just like cigars you have to have your more mild ones that still have the bite you love, and thats what that one is for me.


----------



## zion698

Having some Arrow Creek Pinot Grigio .... paired well with my serie V lancero


----------



## Doogie

21 year old Dalmore


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Im welcoming the 1st game of the NFL season with a Sam Adams Oktoberfest!
One of my top 10 beers of all time!


----------



## Toasted Coastie

BeerAdvocate said:


> Im welcoming the 1st game of the NFL season with a Sam Adams Oktoberfest!
> One of my top 10 beers of all time!


Man, I hate that they release that so early in the season. Awesome beer though.

I had exactly 1 (20oz) dark and stormy. Trying to lose weight...


----------



## Christopher The Great

Capt and Sprite tonight. I didn't think Oktoberfest was out yet, I'll have to get some.


----------



## Redbeard

my wife bought some dogfish head pumpkin ale... she likes it mucho . im not into flavored beers ..ill stick to the strait ipas...today im thinkn a 6er of avery ipa is in order


----------



## marquelcg

yuengling beer of choice at the moment


----------



## Rah55

Hmmmm...just finihed my bottle of Bombay Sapphire so I think it will be a Mt. Gay rum collins tonight.


----------



## Rah55

Update. Will be stopping to get some take out chinese on the way home due to the heat. Suffering bastards here I come.......:helloooo:


----------



## Paint

White Russians,or Sierra Nevada pale ale$ Tequilla shots....


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Rah55 said:


> Update. Will be stopping to get some take out chinese on the way home due to the heat. Suffering bastards here I come.......:helloooo:


did you go to the Halua or the Lilac?

2 nice size glasses of orange cello and a bud light to put me on my lips tonight....


----------



## marquelcg

yet again another yuengling night while sitting through a storm


----------



## zion698

Having a Rogue Chocolate Stout right now .... about to eat my first steak in at least 14 years.


----------



## zion698

Trying some Dry Hopped St. Rogue Red Ale


----------



## Ceedee

zion698 said:


> Trying some Dry Hopped St. Rogue Red Ale


Marcian, I am a huge Rogue fan... that St. Rogue Red Ale is a masterpiece! One of my all-time favorite ales!!! What do you think?

CD


----------



## zion698

Ceedee said:


> Marcian, I am a huge Rogue fan... that St. Rogue Red Ale is a masterpiece! One of my all-time favorite ales!!! What do you think?
> 
> CD


Very nice full flavored .... the dry nature of the finish. Is unlike any other ale I've tried. Going well with my 5 Vegas Miami


----------



## Christopher The Great

Rah55 said:


> Update. Will be stopping to get some take out chinese on the way home due to the heat. Suffering bastards here I come.......:helloooo:


I want chinese so bad right now damnit lol. I'm in college so I go for the cheap shit, Keystone tonight, I love it.


----------



## Redbeard

Ceedee said:


> Marcian, I am a huge Rogue fan... that St. Rogue Red Ale is a masterpiece! One of my all-time favorite ales!!! What do you think?
> 
> CD


hek yah thats goooood beeer


----------



## Ceedee

Coney Island Lager... this beer abso-freakin-lutely kicks arse!!! Oh my is it good! .

CD


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Paulaner Oktoberfest Marzen - one of my favorite Oktoberfest beers, right after the Sam Adams Oktoberfest.


----------



## Paint

Drink on Monday no way makes for a long week!!!


----------



## Redbeard

i just drank a Siberian Night Imperial Stout ! brewed here in ohio ...very dark and rich... rated A on beeradvocate.com


----------



## Christopher The Great

Natty Boh.


----------



## Redbeard

Today , well more like tonight im going to drink this Double wide IPA from KS that our brother beeradvocate sent my way!!! i cant wait...mite pair it with a tatuaje black !


----------



## Christopher The Great

That IPA looked delicious, let us know how it is. I'm going to get a 12 of Landshark later today, has anyone tried it?


----------



## Redbeard

Christopher The Great said:


> That IPA looked delicious, let us know how it is. I'm going to get a 12 of Landshark later today, has anyone tried it?


i have not. im not into lagers tho  ales and stouts !! ive had maybe 2 lagers that i thought where ok


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Christopher The Great said:


> That IPA looked delicious, let us know how it is. I'm going to get a 12 of Landshark later today, has anyone tried it?


I have had before and thought it was surprisingly decent. Less skunky than Corona. More of a summer picnic beer when you are just hanging out a BBQ and plan on drinking several beers in the sun all day.
Its no Boulevard Double Wide IPA


----------



## Christopher The Great

I'll crack into one for dinner probably and let you know my thoughts. And the only beer stores near me don't sell stuff like the Double Wide IPA.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Looking more dark and stormy here every minute, and the Gosselings was on sale....


----------



## Christopher The Great

I went classy tonight, Natty Light.


----------



## ssuriano

Chris and I thought I was classy drinking my Jack from the bottle.


----------



## Christopher The Great

Well it just does not get better then an ice cold Natty unless you are drinking some ice cold Stonies. And I am continuing that classyness tonight.


----------



## sseagle

The drinking and smoking commences after the dentist tomorrow!!!


----------



## CHRIS7891011

I'm finishing off a Sailor coke I made the other night. I capped it and saved half of it. 

Tomorrow though... whew... it's a bachelor party and I'm in charge. WOOOOOOHOOOOO!


----------



## Christopher The Great

Sounds like you will have a good time. Tomorrow will be like every other thirsty thursday for me...


----------



## Christopher The Great

Beam for thirsty thursday.

Sometime soon I think I'm gonna get a bottle of good bourbon if I can find it around here.


----------



## Alabaster-cl

Sam Adams Oktoberfest tonight


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Alabaster said:


> Sam Adams Oktoberfest tonight


Great choice. One of my favorite beers this time of year. Cant get enough of it!


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Alabaster said:


> Sam Adams Oktoberfest tonight


Good deal!

Dark and Stormy night here in NH!


----------



## ozzyfan

just plain ol' water today


----------



## matt3-cl

Bush light....................in a can:brick:


----------



## Christopher The Great

Cans are the only way to drink beer like that. I once saw someone buying natty light in a bottle. Thats beyond me.


----------



## matt3-cl

Christopher The Great said:


> Cans are the only way to drink beer like that. I once saw someone buying natty light in a bottle. Thats beyond me.


PUKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christopher The Great

I know not many of you drink cheaper beer like Heineken, but I bought one of the mini kegs tonight and it is HORRIBLE. I can not pour half a pint glass without the rest foam, and my jeans/carpent is soaked from some random shots of the thing. I am not to happy with it especially for $20.

Which is why I am drinking Coors Light on Thirsty Thursday.


----------



## Redbeard

founders breakfast stout !! oh my this is a great beer, no wonder its rated 100 !!


----------



## Redbeard

after the breakfast stout, i switched over to Victory brewings HopDevil american IPA. very good stuff, i paired it with the illusione ~888~ oh yeah !!
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27780


----------



## cruisin66stang

I'm really enjoying scotch with my cigars. Just picked up a Lagavulin 16 and Laphroaig 15. Both should be great.


----------



## happy1

Laphroaig 15 is some good scotch never had Lagavulin 16.Having Glenfiddich tonight


----------



## LittleG

Boulevard Lunar. Not too bad.


----------



## zion698

About to grab a Sam Adams Black Lager.


----------



## CGARMAN23

Been drinking Capt Morgan 100 proof and vanilla coke zero.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Had a cubs style... now watching the cubs being destroyed. Sad day.


----------



## Doogie

Jack Daniels and football for me today


----------



## Christopher The Great

Vodka, cherry 7-Up, and a splash of Nellie and Joes Key West lime juice. Delicious.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Coney Island Lager - pretty tasty, I will be picking some more up when I get a chance


----------



## Redbeard

BeerAdvocate said:


> Coney Island Lager - pretty tasty, I will be picking some more up when I get a chance


hrmm lager ??? is it good tho , nver really found a lager i like other than a local one here, called black horse


----------



## Christopher The Great

Vodka and Mt. Dew Code Red tonight.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Had a black and tan at the pub tonight. Tasty drink.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Drinking a Dogfish Head Punkin Ale... holy crap! Phenomenal.


----------



## Redbeard

just cracked a 6er of Hop Ottin ' IPA from anderson valley brewing company !! great shit. and there brewery is solar powered


----------



## zion698

Flor De Cana 4 Year Rum.


----------



## Barndog

Bud light it what was at the house.


----------



## Redbeard

ok ladies and germs. Ive officialy made a choice on what my favorite IPA is so far to date. Lord knows ive tried just about everything that i can get here locally and some others from far away.
Coming in at #1 IPA (to date 
from 
Anderson Valley Brewing Company - Boonville beer -
is:

Hop Ottin' IPA yes thats right , Hop Ottin' IPA.
man this stuff kicks my arse !!
its loooooaaadeeeed in HOPS. these are some potent potent HOPS
if you like sweet beer, i warn you ...you will hate this , it is super aggresive and very rich - and high in my favorite beer ingredient HOPS !!!!

if you are a Hop head... boys, your vice is out there....
its hard to find, from a solar powered brewery in CA !
this is the one for you..im drinking it today ,,,and maybe everyday
thank you for your time... 
let me get back to my brew now


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Wait until you get my package until you start declaring your favorite IPA. There are 1or2 in there that I think you are going to enjoy alot!!!


----------



## Redbeard

BeerAdvocate said:


> Wait until you get my package until you start declaring your favorite IPA. There are 1or2 in there that I think you are going to enjoy alot!!!


haha !! this was definitly in the back of my mind when i wrote that !! thats why i said my favorite IPA to date  it can change at any minute :wazzapp:
wait now... 1 or 2 in there !! :brick::brick::brick:
oh man i cannot wait :sweat:
should be here around tuesday of next week or wednesday im guessing. i will be awaiting its arrival with several frosty mugs in the Go position :biggrin:


----------



## BigBuddha76

tonight I will be drinking some Wasmund's single malt


----------



## happy1

Single malt scotch,Glenfiddich!!


----------



## Christopher The Great

Tonight consisted of Sam Octoberfest, Shiner Bock, and Jager bombs. Good night.


----------



## cruisin66stang

I recently purchased a 2007 Parker Beam Heritage Collection bourbon. It is a little pricey but it is a great bourbon. It pairs great with a full flavored cigar. Highly recommended.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Im picking up a case of beer tonight for myself and a few bottles for some other guys.... I'll be drinking a dogfish head punkin ale before the night's over!


----------



## BigBuddha76

I'm drinkin Wasmunds again


----------



## BigBuddha76

with a splash of water


----------



## Paint

Heiney right now just got done insulating my shed for winter Ok half done now i need to wash down the fiberglass....


----------



## LittleG

Just had a Goose Island Oatmeal Stout and a Pepin Vegas Cubana


----------



## jitzy

LittleG said:


> Just had a Goose Island Oatmeal Stout and a Pepin Vegas Cubana


love Goose Island there hinkers ale is my favorite


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Drank a Hacker Pschorr and a beer called Rinkuškiai Werewolf. It was tasty! 

Give it a try if you can find it.


----------



## Redbeard

finally drinking IPA from my home town in bottles !!! the columbus brewery IPA came out this week in bottles and man o man is it goooood~~


----------



## Paint

Done with the wall boards in my winter smoking shed ...It looks great almost good enough to move into..So it's Makers Mark time with a cigar....ainkiller:


----------



## Redbeard

paint said:


> Done with the wall boards in my winter smoking shed ...It looks great almost good enough to move into..So it's Makers Mark time with a cigar....ainkiller:


im working on my shed too !! gota move the lawnmower , and put in one more vent !
gota fan running the smoke out...and a heater fan on the other side so i stay nice and toasty....got the tv and laptop hooked up too..and all this in the worlds smallest shed !!! eep:


----------



## Camacho Junior

Drank my first Pumpkin Ale by Post Road (Brooklyn Brewery). Very good flavor. Gotta try and pair it with a cigar.


----------



## Ceedee

redbeard said:


> finally drinking IPA from my home town in bottles !!! the columbus brewery IPA came out this week in bottles and man o man is it goooood~~


 Good deal man. What would you compare it to?

CD


----------



## Redbeard

Ceedee said:


> Good deal man. What would you compare it to?
> 
> CD


its a tuff call right now, because it is very distinct tasting. It is SUPER PINEY !!! which is one thing that i loooove in IPA. the aroma of this beer is a 10/10 for sure , as your pouring into the glass you can smell the pine / citrus burst instantly.
it is a thin brew not thick at all.
the only thing i can knock on it , is it could use just a touch more carbonation. 
Other than that i really really love this beer and have nothing negitive to say. Ive Been drinking it on tap for a while now and bought an occasionaly growler of it.
So great to have it at home now tho !! 
If i had to compare it right now, i would say it is somewhere between Whitehawk and harpoon with a blast more Pine.


----------



## Redbeard

i take a good brew picture hehe


----------



## Redbeard

Ceedee said:


> Good deal man. What would you compare it to?
> 
> CD


after consuming a couple more..im going to put it there with 2hearted ale meets harpoon ....kinda like if you blended them :car:


----------



## Ceedee

... Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale. Love this hoppy malted ale. Just the right combo of both malt and hops for a winter ale IMHO. I really dig this ale! Best of all, it's not too expensive either $7 a sixer. 

CD


----------



## Camacho Junior

Heineken Light or maybe a glass of brandy. Depends on what I will smoke today.


----------



## cruisin66stang

The 2008 Buffalo Trace Antique collection has been released. These are some outstanding bourbons and very hard to find. They run $50 to $60 at Specs in Houston. The following link rates the Eagle Rare 17 as the best, but I also like the Sazerac 18. If you really want a kick, try the George Stagg at 141.8 proof. These are a must for bourbon drinkers.

http://www.drinkhacker.com/2008/10/20/review-buffalo-trace-2008-antique-collection-whiskeys/


----------



## CHRIS7891011

I'll be drinking something stiff tonight once my speech is done!


----------



## SMOKE20

Probably will be a johnny black on the rocks night. Been a long week of work


----------



## OlivaSerieV-cl

Vizcaya Cuban Formula Rum


----------



## Camacho Junior

An Italian Ice. Berry Vodka and Sprite


----------



## Hot Stuff x

Bacardi CoCo with pineapple juice on ice, for a very simple pina colada. Paired it with a 5 Vegas Gold "Triple Nickel"


----------



## Camacho Junior

Mike's hard Lemonade. alcohol is alcohol.


----------



## redraider2301

Kilkenny's Irish Red! Brought some back from Europe, Great Stuff! Creamy like Guinness and Boddington's.


----------



## Hot Stuff x

I just had a Montecristo White Pronto paired with a Gluhwein, then later a Guiness. Will move on to Korean soju later on tonight with Korean barbecue, maybe another cigar if I have time.


----------



## tmoney

I am having a Sam Adams Winter and getting ready for my Ravens to take down the Titans.


----------



## dtvc17

Balvenie 15yr. Need to finish it off so I can open the Talisker 18yr my wife got me for christmas.


----------

